# Five star rating for delivery by doordash gives customers too much power



## downeybrook

I've only done 38 deliveries in two weeks.. been 5-star the whole time until yesterday and went all the way down to 4.33... had one bad delivery that was out of my control the guy said he wanted it at 8:15 and I was 40 minutes early... guy wasn't even going to be at home until 8:15 who orders delivery when they're not at home? but on the app it doesn't tell you at 8:15 it says by 8:15 so why is that my fault.. in my city it says I have to maintain a 4.30... anyway my opinion is that a 5-star rating system for delivery is too subjective we're not rating movies here!!!what if the person doesn't like the shirt I'm wearing...


----------



## Uberdriver2710

When I stopped caring about it, my rating went up and hovers at 4.73-4.77


----------



## Loloboss

downeybrook said:


> I've only done 38 deliveries in two weeks.. been 5-star the whole time until yesterday and went all the way down to 4.33... had one bad delivery that was out of my control the guy said he wanted it at 8:15 and I was 40 minutes early... guy wasn't even going to be at home until 8:15 who orders delivery when they're not at home? but on the app it doesn't tell you at 8:15 it says by 8:15 so why is that my fault.. in my city it says I have to maintain a 4.30... anyway my opinion is that a 5-star rating system for delivery is too subjective we're not rating movies here!!!what if the person doesn't like the shirt I'm wearing...


And it's so hard to bring it it cause when a customer rate you a 5 it only goes up 1 point...


----------



## Kermit19

I wouldn't worry about it. You only have 38 deliveries, so you have a small sample size and your rating will jump all over the place. I had a 2.75 after my first day cause someone gave me a 1 star. Resturant forgot an item, but the bag was stapled so I couldn't check when I picked up the order. I will agree the rating system is jacked, but just smile, say have a nice day, and don't look like you just rolled out of bed, and you'll be ok. You'll eventually learn to not give a crap about ratings haha.


----------



## Z129

The ratings system will be the death of all this gig-economy stuff. And in regular society it is becoming absurd as well.

I had a doctor appointment recently and just for the heck of it I Googled my doctor and found that my doctor, a specialist with a double doctorate, was said to be extremely arrogant by several reviewers. Uh, yeah, that's why I picked him as my doctor. I want my doctor to be brilliant and know that he is.

Imagine if doctors were fired over ratings the way gig-economy workers are. The doctor doesn't renew your prescription so you 1 star him and turn him in to an Uber driver.

We are seriously approaching what will probably looked back upon as the period when we crossed the event horizon in to a real-life version of Idiocracy.


----------



## downeybrook

Kermit19 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. You only have 38 deliveries, so you have a small sample size and your rating will jump all over the place. I had a 2.75 after my first day cause someone gave me a 1 star. Resturant forgot an item, but the bag was stapled so I couldn't check when I picked up the order. I will agree the rating system is jacked, but just smile, say have a nice day, and don't look like you just rolled out of bed, and you'll be ok. You'll eventually learn to not give a crap about ratings haha.


i've had 100% on eats for over a month but that's easy just a simple thumbs up or down...back up to 4.66 on dash...


----------



## MykUberBoy

8:15 then why he didn’t order-it later. Is it because, he rather you wait for 40 mins than... he, waiting for his food to arrive ! What a ******, I hope you marked is as delivered and ate his damn food!


----------



## downeybrook

MykUberBoy said:


> 8:15 then why he didn't order-it later. Is it because, he rather you wait for 40 mins than... he, waiting for his food to arrive ! What a ******, I hope you marked is as delivered and ate his damn food!


First of all can you even do a timed order on door Dash... second of all doordash did not let me know if it was timed it said by 8:15 p.m. which means I can be early.. third of all the guy ordered from work and he wasn't even going to be home until 8:15.. and yes he said he didn't want it I marked it as delivered and ate it haha


----------



## Delman

downeybrook said:


> First of all can you even do a timed order on door Dash... second of all doordash did not let me know if it was timed it said by 8:15 p.m. which means I can be early.. third of all the guy ordered from work and he wasn't even going to be home until 8:15.. and yes he said he didn't want it I marked it as delivered and ate it haha


There's a sushi place 5 mins drive from me.. they are slow to prepare the food. If the pickup-by time is 20 minutes from now it will be ready in 25 mins.. the most annoying thing is the app buzzin and threatening to reassign the order in 4 minutes of getting the order.. so i am always there waiting for 10 to 15 minutes minimum.
The second most annoying thing is my rating dropping almost every time i deliver for this place since they are never ready and i never make it to the customer "on time".


----------



## MykUberBoy

Delman said:


> There's a sushi place 5 mins drive from me.. they are slow to prepare the food. If the pickup-by time is 20 minutes from now it will be ready in 25 mins.. the most annoying thing is the app buzzin and threatening to reassign the order in 4 minutes of getting the order.. so i am always there waiting for 10 to 15 minutes minimum.
> The second most annoying thing is my rating dropping almost every time i deliver for this place since they are never ready and i never make it to the customer "on time".


Every after delivery... DD ask you about the delivery, why won't you choose sad face? And comment slow merchants!


----------



## Delman

MykUberBoy said:


> Every after delivery... DD ask you about the delivery, why won't you choose sad face? And comment slow merchants!


I do, but the problem is really with doordash forcing me to start moving towards the restaurant too early.. lots of places have the food ready well ahead of pickup time. I think they have been ready when i got there once in the six times i've been there.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Kermit19 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. You only have 38 deliveries, so you have a small sample size and your rating will jump all over the place. I had a 2.75 after my first day cause someone gave me a 1 star. Resturant forgot an item, but the bag was stapled so I couldn't check when I picked up the order. I will agree the rating system is jacked, but just smile, say have a nice day, and don't look like you just rolled out of bed, and you'll be ok. You'll eventually learn to not give a crap about ratings haha.


You not supposed to check just confirm.You need a food handlers card to check.Ranting are unfair on good delivery because we get bad rating because the resterant mess up.

At least Doordash don't make a big deal about rating all you have to is maintain a 4.5.Postmates want a 4.7 lol.Postmates you have to order 60 percent of your orders.


----------



## Kermit19

KMANDERSON said:


> You not supposed to check just confirm.You need a food handlers card to check.Ranting are unfair on good delivery because we get bad rating because the resterant mess up.
> 
> At least Doordash don't make a big deal about rating all you have to is maintain a 4.5.Postmates want a 4.7 lol.Postmates you have to order 60 percent of your orders.


I only check to make sure I have the right amount of items. I don't open anything to make sure it is correct. Say you have a piece of cake, chicken alfredo, and chicken wings. I would count 3 boxes. If less, I'll ask the resturant if 2 items are in one box just to confirm.


----------



## Uber00

I open all the containers on front of them making sure everything looks accurate. I even have to taste test sometimes to make sure there is no garlic, onions, etc..

But seriously I'm pissed that tips are non existent with doordash. So I stack doodrdash and ubereats together because at least you can get a tip on ubereats. A $5 ubereats order plus $6 dollar tip is better then a $10 doordash order (with tip built in).

At least i have a chance at getting tipped on ubereats


----------



## SubTeacher

Delman said:


> There's a sushi place 5 mins drive from me.. they are slow to prepare the food. If the pickup-by time is 20 minutes from now it will be ready in 25 mins.. the most annoying thing is the app buzzin and threatening to reassign the order in 4 minutes of getting the order.. so i am always there waiting for 10 to 15 minutes minimum.
> The second most annoying thing is my rating dropping almost every time i deliver for this place since they are never ready and i never make it to the customer "on time".


When the food is running late, I always text the customer and inform them that the food isn't ready. I also tell them that it is a common problem with the restaurant.



Kermit19 said:


> I only check to make sure I have the right amount of items. I don't open anything to make sure it is correct. Say you have a piece of cake, chicken alfredo, and chicken wings. I would count 3 boxes. If less, I'll ask the resturant if 2 items are in one box just to confirm.


I just count the number of containers. I usually take the restaurant's word that everything is ok.



KMANDERSON said:


> You not supposed to check just confirm.You need a food handlers card to check.Ranting are unfair on good delivery because we get bad rating because the resterant mess up.
> 
> At least Doordash don't make a big deal about rating all you have to is maintain a 4.5.Postmates want a 4.7 lol.Postmates you have to order 60 percent of your orders.


One time I told a customer that the restaurant tried to short them on some items and that I caught it and made sure that everything was there as ordered. I was given a extra $5 cash tip.


----------

